# Tesla Mobile App - Error Loading Account Settings



## Jamezam (May 9, 2016)

Ive been searching for an answer for days now about the Tesla Mobile app Settings. Everything seems to be working correctly through the app, except Account under Settings. Whenever, I click on Settings>Account I get ERROR. Is anyone else receiving this error? Not even sure what is listed on the mobile app Account screen. Iv'e reported the app issue along with several other M3 issues, directly to Tesla over two weeks ago, and have not heard a word from Tesla! I guess the days of awesome Tesla customer service are over. Thanks...


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Seeing the same on the Android version.

Doing a re-install, details soon


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Still on ERROR

Probably indicates a breaking change in either the app or the APIs it uses.

Until then, use the www.tesla.com account page


----------



## Jamezam (May 9, 2016)

littlD said:


> Still on ERROR
> 
> Probably indicates a breaking change in either the app or the APIs it uses.
> 
> Until then, use the www.tesla.com account page


I did same thing, on iPhone. Logged off, deleted app, shut down phone, readded app. Same error. Thanks


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jamezam said:


> Ive been searching for an answer for days now about the Tesla Mobile app Settings. Everything seems to be working correctly through the app, except Account under Settings. Whenever, I click on Settings>Account I get ERROR. Is anyone else receiving this error?


Seeing the same error here (on Android, but I suspect mobile platform doesn't matter). This is most likely an issue on Tesla's end, and we'll have to wait for them to resolve it.

As @littlD suggested, some of the content you see in the app is actually a web page, rather than part of the app itself. If there's an issue serving up that web page, you'll see cryptic error messages (or sometimes even a blank screen) in the app. In my experience, this happens most often with the Loot Box, but apparently it can happen the Account Settings screen too.

Hang tight and hopefully it will be fixed first thing tomorrow (Pacific Time)... unless some unfortunate intern was summoned into the office to fix it today.


----------



## Jamezam (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Seeing the same error here (on Android, but I suspect mobile platform doesn't matter). This is most likely an issue on Tesla's end, and we'll have to wait for them to resolve it.
> 
> As @littlD suggested, some of the content you see in the app is actually a web page, rather than part of the app itself. If there's an issue serving up that web page, you'll see cryptic error messages (or sometimes even a blank screen) in the app. In my experience, this happens most often with the Loot Box, but apparently it can happen the Account Settings screen too.
> 
> Hang tight and hopefully it will be fixed first thing tomorrow (Pacific Time)... unless some unfortunate intern was summoned into the office to fix it today.


Thanks, sounds like an api programming code issue. As our M3 is still fully functional through the app, knock wood.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Jamezam said:


> Thanks, sounds like api programming code issue. At M3 is still fully functional through app, knock wood.


Same here. Just started this morning. I entered my Tesla credentials and it let me in. The car has been asleep for a while this morning after a quick errand, opened the app and it did not ask for my Tesla credentials.


----------

